# 12 reasons to homeschool your kids...



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

These are actual comments made on students' report cards by teachers in the New York City public school system. All teachers were reprimanded (but, boy, are these funny!) 

1. Since my last report, your child has reached rock bottom and has started to dig. 

2. I would not allow this student to breed. 

3. Your child has delusions of adequacy. 

4. Your son is depriving a village somewhere of an idiot. 

5. Your son sets low personal standards and then consistently fails to achieve them. 

6. The student has a 'full six-pack' but lacks the plastic thing to hold it all together. 

7. This child has been working with glue too much. 

8. When your daughter's IQ reaches 50, she should sell. 

9. The gates are down, the lights are flashing, but the train isn't coming. 

10. If this student were any more stupid, he'd have to be watered twice a week. 

11. It's impossible to believe the sperm that created this child beat out 1,000,000 others. 

12. The wheel is turning but the hamster is definitely dead.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Apparently, Severus Snape is teaching in the NY school system


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe Ive met the people those were written about :lookout:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

As a former teacher, I'm sure I've met some of their cousins.


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

As a teacher in a public school I have taught these students! Gave me a good laugh as I prepare to start another wonderful year teaching in an extremely low income high school in the rural south. I love my job and my students, but I have a feeling humor will be needed this year with firings and no money. As much as I would love to stay home with my own child, that is my husband's calling (yes, a home schooling dad!).

These "quotes" have been around forever and have been accredited to various school districts and the like. About 10 years ago I went to a conference where these formed the basis of how not to be a successful teacher. There were at least 8 more then and some of the above were different. 

I once worked with a very nasty man (will not call him a teacher) who would go around calling students I D 10 T's (idiots). Thank God he didn't last a semester. I made it my personal goal as his dept. chair to see him replaced. And he wondered why the students were nasty to him!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

those are funny!


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

With the exception of number 5, which may have some validity, the rest of the comments come from teachers who should not be allowed near students. If a teacher has that opinion of anyone in his or her class, there is no way they can inspire that student to do their best, or to learn anything but how to be a failure.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

:rotfl:
I know they are truly, truly horrid.. I know this... but #10 is hysterical.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are funny!! #11 is my favorite!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree with Tracy. 

I personally liked #4. That's when it hit me. Now I have a tummy ache from laughing.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

They are funny, but as a former teacher, I can't believe that any of these were ever put in writing on an actual report card. they may have been muttered to other teachers in confidence, however I think these are an "Urban legend".


----------



## laughingcrowe (Aug 8, 2009)

Somebody has finally met my daughter's friends for they fit all 12 categories.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh! I think I may be related to #4!


----------

